# Whats The Biggest Elong Anyone Seen



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

just wonder if anyone out there has a picture of a monster elong never seen one only about 6" how big do thay get


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Mine was 7.5", leg89 has it now.


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Biggest I've seen is 9".


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

i saw one that was 11" on youtube and was higher than usual (apparently, they get higher with age). think i actually saw that on here few times ago. someone remembers?


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

someone has to have a picture out there







you would think i have 2 about 6" you see every other piranha full grown why not a elong


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Don't read Japanese but these say 25-30cm.

No doubt they will end up with tiny tanks, major hole in the head, full of live food, parasites, and lips cut off.

http://weissb-piranha.blogspot.com/2011/01/2011-01-11-serrasalmus-elongatus-pingke.html


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

To the discussion area we go.......


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

PygoShlee said:


> Don't read Japanese but these say 25-30cm.
> 
> No doubt they will end up with tiny tanks, major hole in the head, full of live food, parasites, and lips cut off.
> 
> http://weissb-piranha.blogspot.com/2011/01/2011-01-11-serrasalmus-elongatus-pingke.html


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

PygoShlee said:


> Don't read Japanese but these say 25-30cm.
> 
> No doubt they will end up with tiny tanks, major hole in the head, full of live food, parasites, and lips cut off.
> 
> http://weissb-piranh...tus-pingke.html


it doesn't say the size of those fish are 25-30cm it says the max size for the specie is 25-30cm, I wonder how long those will last in the same tank, think I also saw a rhom or something in some of the pics


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

If i remember correctly the largest i've seen a picture of online with measuring tape draped underneath it is 9" from tail to snout. I've seen some people claiming double digits but no pics of an actual measurement.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i don't think they get more than 9" and am skeptical about claims of 11"-12", i'd need proof next to a ruler.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

I've never been a fan of elongs because of their look, but they bigger ones in those pics look badass!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Smoke said:


> Don't read Japanese but these say 25-30cm.
> 
> No doubt they will end up with tiny tanks, major hole in the head, full of live food, parasites, and lips cut off.
> 
> http://weissb-piranha.blogspot.com/2011/01/2011-01-11-serrasalmus-elongatus-pingke.html




















[/quote]
How can you say that? You know nothing of the people. I never seen one fish in that mans blog with cut lips, n even the cohab pics all them fish look beautiful. No bites in backs or bellies, no missing fins, nothing. The water is crystal clear. If you weren't to busy bad mouthing them you could probably learn something from them. Then again maybe you couldn't.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

leg89 said:


> i saw one that was 11" on youtube and was higher than usual (apparently, they get higher with age). think i actually saw that on here few times ago. someone remembers?


Hi leg89 and others,
Yes, I've posted this several times in the past and it's the biggest elongatus I've ever seen...Supposedly, it's 11 inches long and I would say that is pretty accurate or darn close to it!..


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> Don't read Japanese but these say 25-30cm.
> 
> No doubt they will end up with tiny tanks, major hole in the head, full of live food, parasites, and lips cut off.
> 
> http://weissb-piranha.blogspot.com/2011/01/2011-01-11-serrasalmus-elongatus-pingke.html




















[/quote]
How can you say that? You know nothing of the people. I never seen one fish in that mans blog with cut lips, n even the cohab pics all them fish look beautiful. No bites in backs or bellies, no missing fins, nothing. The water is crystal clear. If you weren't to busy bad mouthing them you could probably learn something from them. Then again maybe you couldn't.
[/quote]

I'm sorry, but pretty much every video of Japanese piranha disgust me, look on youtube of all the 'big piraya' and 'black rhoms' they dont seem to give a flying f*ck about them.

Like this one.. 




And no sorry, I probably won't learn much from them, I'm not f*cking Japanese.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

hay da master that elong looks kind of stumpy nothing in the tank to size it up

and those elongs in that bag are very nice


----------

